# PenWeb Lawn At Work In Maryland For Storm!!



## penweblawn (Oct 16, 2009)

Three of us went down fromk Rochester, NY to Maryland and worked with PerfiCut Landscape on a huge Church Parking lot, took us three days- What a great group of guys, very much enjoyed meeting and working with them!! See you all next time!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Looks like you could of shoveled out that lot!


So what's the deal on expenses for you,motel,sleep in truck,was it worth it?


----------



## penweblawn (Oct 16, 2009)

Anytime you can expand your networking in the field, meet new friends and put your skills, equip and knowledge to work, it is always worth it!!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

to a point sure, but real numbers are good to know as well. 

I would love to storm chase one day if we had bigger equipment, but unless it paid amazingly well, I just don't think it would be worth the risk.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

It took you three days to clear the parking lot? How huge are we talking here?


----------



## penweblawn (Oct 16, 2009)

The Church sits on 160 acres and the building is 205,000 sq. ft. The paking lot is divided alphabeticaly A - E. There are four or five police officers working traffic details for Sunday services! Parking area is larger than a mall parking lot! Three days is quick work with three to four feet on the ground!


----------



## dmax 2500hd (Dec 21, 2008)

There is over **30 acres** of Parking lots at this location. Additionally, there are multiple perimeter roads, sidewalks and other obstacles to deal with. It was a great task and a great group of guys. The snow had to moved to certain specific places to minimize the impact of loss of spaces due to the huge volume of snow. An enormous task, but completed and well done. Thanks to Rob and Gary, it was great meeting you guys. Nice job. You guys run a great business, and have a solid work ethic. You should be proud of yourselves, considering the huge amount of snow and multiple locations. Look forward to hooking up with you guys again.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

penweblawn;1000439 said:


> The Church sits on 160 acres and the building is 205,000 sq. ft. The paking lot is divided alphabeticaly A - E. There are four or five police officers working traffic details for Sunday services! Parking area is larger than a mall parking lot! Three days is quick work with three to four feet on the ground!


Not trying to bust your bubble....but from the pics you have on this post it looks like only 6 to 8" of snow on the ground......did it snow more while you were there ? Did you spend 3 days there or work like 12 -14 hrs for 3 days ?

Just curious is all..........


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Good job guys, sounds pretty huge! Looks like more than 6-8" in the pics.


----------



## syzer (Aug 26, 2000)

kipcom;1000603 said:


> Not trying to bust your bubble....but from the pics you have on this post it looks like only 6 to 8" of snow on the ground......did it snow more while you were there ? Did you spend 3 days there or work like 12 -14 hrs for 3 days ?
> 
> Just curious is all..........


I believe Perficut works in Owings Mills, same area we do. Owings Mills received 2 storms totally just over 50" within 4 days.

2/5/2010	Maryland	Timonium	Baltimore	21093	23.2	Snow	
2/5/2010	Maryland	Baltimore	Baltimore City	21224	29.6	Snow	
2/5/2010	Maryland	Baltimore	Baltimore City	21212	28.2	Snow	
2/5/2010	Maryland	Reisterstown	Baltimore	21136	23.8	Snow	
2/5/2010	Maryland	Owings Mills	Baltimore	21117	31.2	Snow	
2/9/2010	Maryland	Owings Mills	Baltimore	21117	20.1	Snow	Overnight coatings - 0.1" ice
2/9/2010	Maryland	Reisterstown	Baltimore	21136	24.5	Snow	Overnight coatings - 0.1" ice
2/9/2010	Maryland	Baltimore	Baltimore City	21212	20.2	Snow	Overnight coatings - 0.1" ice
2/9/2010	Maryland	Baltimore	Baltimore City	21224	19.0	Snow	Overnight coatings - 0.1" ice
2/9/2010	Maryland	Timonium	Baltimore	21093	15.2	Snow	Overnight coatings - 0.1" ice


----------



## penweblawn (Oct 16, 2009)

I think there was 6-8" in the first three hrs! Just another armchair quarterback!


----------



## GLS1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Just plain alot of snow. good job guys


----------



## penweblawn (Oct 16, 2009)

More pics!!


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

thats alot of snow! any finished pictures?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Awesome that sure does sound like a big place!


----------



## dmax 2500hd (Dec 21, 2008)

sno commander;1001411 said:


> thats alot of snow! any finished pictures?


Actually yes, I will post a few later for you to check out. It was a great experience.


----------



## dmax 2500hd (Dec 21, 2008)

*Pen Web Pics of Maryland snowstorm(s)*

Here are some more photos! Enjoy!


----------



## dmax 2500hd (Dec 21, 2008)

*More Pics of Our trip*

1st stop of the night during the Blizzard. A long trip from Rochester, but met up with some really great people. We'd go back to work with them anytime. The blurry pics are due to the wind whipped snow!


----------



## dmax 2500hd (Dec 21, 2008)

*More Pen web pics of Maryland Blizzard*

pics didn't attach to last post.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Pristine PM ltd;1000237 said:


> to a point sure, but real numbers are good to know as well.
> 
> I would love to storm chase one day if we had bigger equipment, but unless it paid amazingly well, I just don't think it would be worth the risk.


They will not let you into the country to work. Especially now with buy usa.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

dmax 2500hd;1002485 said:


> Here are some more photos! Enjoy!


Is that your black dirtymax? If so can we get some more pic's of it plowing. That truck looks sweet.


----------



## dmax 2500hd (Dec 21, 2008)

GMCHD plower;1002711 said:


> Is that your black dirtymax? If so can we get some more pic's of it plowing. That truck looks sweet.


Yes, that is my Duramax. It is a 2008 with 12,000 miles. Actually, the color is a dark metallic blue, but you could never tell with all the salt and crap on it

It is a real workhorse! My only complaint is with the cheap factory tires. They are marginal at best. There will be new larger meats on it in the spring

Sorry, I don't have any other pics at the moment, I have been too busy plowing to snap pics.

If I come across any others, I'll post them.


----------

